# بخصوص عمل المهندس الصناعي في مجال التجارة



## محمودكو (11 فبراير 2008)

حقيقة اريد الاستفسار ما هو مجال عمل المهندس الصناعي في مجال شركات الاستيراد والتصدير راجيا التفصيل ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمد فوزى (12 فبراير 2008)

العمل الهندسى واسع المجال بمعنى كل مجال فى الحياة يحتاج للمهندس الصناعى وفى مجال الاستيراد والتصدير يحتاج المجال لمهندس تخطيط احتياجات وتحكم Planing &stock Control ومهندس مراقبة جودة للواردات والصادرات .


----------



## خالد سلام (14 فبراير 2008)

يساعد المهندس الصناعي في تحديد المواصفات اللازمة في البلدان المختلفة مثل تحديد الفحوصات 
اضافة الى العمل على تقليل lead time و تحديد safety stock لتحسين srevice level بالنهاية ارضاء الزبائن وتحقيق اهداف المؤسسة.


----------



## محمودكو (17 فبراير 2008)

مشكوورين اخواني الاعزاء راجيا التفصيل بعض الشيء


----------



## محمودكو (17 فبراير 2008)

وينكم اخواني الاعزاء من الردود ارجو الردود وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## محمودكو (18 فبراير 2008)

وين الردود يا جماعة


----------



## محمد فوزى (20 فبراير 2008)

اخى الكريم منعا للتكرار يمكنك مراجعة المواضيع المتعلقة بالتخطيط والجودة من خلال البحث فى الموقع
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t6435.html


----------



## محمد امبيق (24 فبراير 2008)

اخي العزيز 
الا تدري ان التجارة تعني الكسب وان الكسب هو عبارة عن حسابات وان الحسابات هي التخطيط وان التخطيط من جوهر عمل المهندس الصناعي: planning+ operatyon strategy
ومشكورين+vision + mission+swot analysis


----------



## محمودكو (15 سبتمبر 2008)

اشكركم جميعا لكن ما اقصده هو ضرب مثال عملي


----------



## المهندس البطة (17 سبتمبر 2008)

*الجواب على سؤالك بمثال عملي كما تريد!!*



محمودكو قال:


> اشكركم جميعا لكن ما اقصده هو ضرب مثال عملي


 اذا

السلام عليكم


----------



## المهندس البطة (17 سبتمبر 2008)

محمودكو قال:


> اشكركم جميعا لكن ما اقصده هو ضرب مثال عملي


 
السلام عليكم :
اخي لنقل انك تمتلك مصنع او شركة استيراد وتصدير وتحتاج الى مواد خام لتصنيع او للبيع ولكن هناك نوعان من المواد الخام لنفرض ان هناك مادة 1 ومادة 2 !! اذا ماذا افعل؟؟ استورد مادة 1 فقط؟ ام مادة 2 فقط؟ ام المادتين معا؟ طيب كم الكمية من المادة 1 او 2 اشتري؟ ولا اديش ربح حتجبلي المادة 1 ولا كم ربح من المادة 2 ولا كم الربح من المادتين؟طيب اذا جبت من المزود الاول للمادة1 كم حيرعيني؟طيب وليش ما اجيبها من المزود التاني؟ طيب هلا كم السوق بحتاج من المادة 1 ومن المادة 2؟ ومن احسن من حيث الجودة والخواص المميزة؟ واسئلة كثيرة اخرى من سيجاوب عليها ويحلها في اسرع وقت واقل تكلفة واعلى ربح؟
واذا واجهتني عقوبات ومشاكل غير مجدولة من سيحلها بطرق بديلة وبسرعة؟
بكل فخر المهندس الصناعي هو الاقدر والاجدر على حل جميع هذه التساؤلات وغيرها 
اتمنى ان اكون قد وضحت لك الجواب وشكرا لسؤالك عن المهندس الصناعي ومجاله في التجارة .



ملاحظة:: لا تبخلو علينا باسئلتكم واستفساراتكم وايضا ردودكم ودعواتكم.
شكرا لكممممممممممممممممم


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (19 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم

زملائي المهندسون الصناعيون .. هل يمكن أن اقرأ كتبا في الهندسة الصناعية يمكن أن تفيدني في حايتي المهنية ؟

مثلا في البنود التي ذكرها الأخ ’المهندس البطة’ ..

و شكرا


----------

